# Bach wrote an opera!



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

This is what it says in my textbook:

"After reading a small biography about the life of Leonardo da Vinci, J. S. Bach decided to write an opera titled _Baroque Bach Mountain_." (p. 433)


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

But did he ever get around to it? 

As for as I know, the closest Bach ever got to writing an opera was the 'Coffee Cantata.'


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nix said:


> But did he ever get around to it?
> 
> As for as I know, the closest Bach ever got to writing an opera was the 'Coffee Cantata.'


I'm not sure whether you're playing along or not . . .


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

HerlockSholmes said:


> I'm not sure whether you playing along or not . . .


Oops. I guess thats what I get for paying more attention to the title of the thread, then the actual content. Sorry I got nothing


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

HerlockSholmes, you shouldn't get people's hopes up like this!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

[Citation needed]


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> [Citation needed]


Now, I'm not sure whether _you're_ playing along or not . . .


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

HerlockSholmes said:


> Now, I'm not sure whether _you're_ playing along or not . . .


I understood the pun, if that's what you're wondering.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

P.D.Q. Bach , the last and least of his composer sons, wrote the "Sanka Cantata".
It's decaffeinated music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Right, Bach did write an opera, probably several, and he went by Johann Christian.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

HerlockSholmes said:


> _Baroque Bach Mountain_." (p. 433)


Very droll!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

J.S. did write several pieces of that came very close to opera. These were the secular cantatas, with a story line without religious themes. There were also operatic because of the use of the recitative and _da capo_ aria entry/exit format prevalent with Baroque _opera seria_ during his times, and the arias contained some stretches of vocal display. Fascinating accounts of what a full scale opera under J. S. would have sounded like. Good examples included _Geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde_, BWV 201 (The Contest Between Phoebus and Pan), and _Laßt uns sorgen, laßt uns wachen_, BWV 213 (Hercules auf dem Scheidewege). Those of you familiar with Baroque opera would have no trouble identifying these as mini-operas.


----------

